# Visa to Shenzhen



## mzbebol (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm being driven mad by the conflicting information on a UK passport holder on a holiday to Hong Kong getting a visa to Shenzhen at the border, does any
one have *up to date *information to save my sanity please? Have you or anyone you know with a UK passport, non resident of HK got one recently?


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

Whilst this will only be partly helpful, a UK passport holder who was on holiday here in September got a China visa via the consolute in Wanchai, apply today - pay a bit extra and you can collect next day as it were.


----------



## mzbebol (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I don't arrive until Friday pm and want to go on Monday, but thanks for the information, I will bear it in mind.


----------

